# First time building computer. Budget: 1000-1200 $



## UberGimp (Jan 1, 2009)

This is the first time i'll be building my own computer, and i am pretty thrilled about it. I should probably tell you that i live in Denmark so the prices might be different from where you are.

The computer should be used mainly for gaming, since i have a laptop to work on. I want to be able to play games like Fallout 3, Farcry 2 and Mirror's Edge.

I wont be needing a DVD-drive, since i have one from my old computer.

Thanks for reading, please give me some advice about which hardware i should get. 

Danish sites to look at prices: www.shg.dk www.fcomputer.dk

Ordering from UK or elsewhere in europe would also be possible


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

So that I can get a feel for the pricing the 2 chips pictured below are about $160 and $187 in the states how do these prices compare?


----------



## UberGimp (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.
Well 1 USD is worth 5,3 Dkr

So the first one would be 222 USD
And the second one 257 USD

So that basicly sucks compared to the prices in USA. :upset:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you bought from a UK site is there any duty or excessive shipping charges?


----------



## UberGimp (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, the shipping will be more expensive but not alot.
I often order games from UK to save money.


----------



## UberGimp (Jan 1, 2009)

Someone else recommended this to me:

http://64.251.15.233/furhost/img/1561_get.PNG

Only thing needed is PSU.
Can i just use the PSU from my older computer?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think this is in the ballpark for price of course I can't vouch for the site but a lot of our British posters seem to use it. You may want to swap the Vista version for language support.
Have a look over it and we can tweak it however you like.

Link	Disc Cost
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/151049 EP45 UD3	£103.39
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/140428 E8500	£161.03
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/130429 DDR2 800	£41.20
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135514 650tx £69.99
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150390 HD4850	£122.82
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/103565 Case £34.23
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/130826 500Gig	£42.28
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/149316 DVD burner	£14.99
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/123052 VistaHP 32	£83.66



£673.59


----------



## UberGimp (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow!
That looks incredible.
I wont be needing DVD burner nor Vista since i have both already.
(My dad got bought Vista but never got to use it.)

That will make the price incredible 

Will it all work together with no problems? How about heating?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it will work with no problems heat should not be an issue at stock speeds if however you wish to over clock add a Zalman 9700 CPU cooler. I believe the case comes with a front and rear fan(hard to tell from the site) as most Coolermaster cases do. of course you can swap the case for one that suits your taste better Coolermaster, Antec, Thermaltake make decent case as well as LianLi. I have put together several of these systems using the E8400/E8500 and the EP45 UD3 series in the states we get the UD3R or UD3P models R for Raid P for dual x16 graphics slots and L for light these boards work very nicely. The HD4850 is a very powerful card a little faster then the 9800GTX+.


----------



## UberGimp (Jan 1, 2009)

I was told the Q6600 would be better than the E8500.
What have you got to say about that?

Thanks again for your work 

*EDIT:* Also, overclocking have never been in my interest because i'm quite a noob in computer building. Wouldn't like to f**k it all up.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Games don't run on 4 cores now or in the foreseeable future the Q6600 is slower on both Core speed and FSB speed have a look over these charts > http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/Crysis-1680x1050,818.html

Note the i7 series are brand new and expensive when you include the motherboard and DDR3 costs.


----------



## UberGimp (Jan 1, 2009)

Alright.

On another note,
I cant seem to make an account on that site?
Says my phone number is invalid. Do they even shipout of UK?


----------



## UberGimp (Jan 1, 2009)

Turns out eBuyer dont ship out of UK.
In the meantime a friend of mine sent me this build:

http://www.mm-vision.dk/produkter/v...=vis&menu=computer&varenr=99107&type=pcsystem

notice that i'm upgrading the CPU to a Core 2 Duo E8400 2x3,00GHz (FSB1333MHz)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Where do you get your games from in the UK?
That build is lacking a decent Power Supply has a P43 instead of the P45 and a lessor video card, how does it match up in price I'm terrible at conversions?


----------



## UberGimp (Jan 1, 2009)

My dad bought from Amazon.
I was about to take a look when my friend snet me that link.

Which looked damn easy and cheap. He knows someone who works there so it is legit.

What do you mean with the powersupply? It says that the power supply should be excellent.
i am afraid it's only the CPU which is changeable.

what do you mean about P43?
the power supply says 650W ATX 17dB


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If they used a good quality power supply like the ones we recommend the line would read Corasir 650tx 80 plus certified power supply because they would be advertising the brand like they are for Intel and Kingston(which isn't that great of ram) I find when they don't use a name or a name we've never heard of it is a cheap generic unit have a read through our power supply sticky there's link in my signature.

P43 and P45 are the chip sets on the motherboard the P43 is ok P45 is better, X48 top dog crossfire(2 video cards), super over clocking set.


----------



## UberGimp (Jan 1, 2009)

I still don't quite understand what you're saying.
It says in the description (my translation):

Instead of using cheap PSUs which are only JUST able to power the neccesary, we use 650W 17dB.

*EDIT:* I just saw that i can upgrade the PSU for 350 kr. to a corsair +80 ?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

EzCool has some psu's with "Super Silent" in the name, it's probably this one. http://oldgerberknifes.com/productView.php?ASIN=B0010YLGZI&cat1=560798 

Of course, it does have a blue led eh.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are $25 650w psu's and $120 650w psu's if they are not giving a brand like Corsair or Thermaltake Tough Power. or PC Power & Cooling as examples of a few then they are using a cheaper generic unit it's all in how they are rated the cheaper ones are rated 650w peak at 25 degrees c where the better ones are rated 650w continuous (peak is around 740w) at 40-50c, Your power supply will never run at 25c unless you keep in the refrigerator as the temps go up the power output drops so at operating temp you end up with 550w and as a psu ages the power level drops(capacitor aging) so with a generic unit your good for a year or two and it will not supply enough power to run the pc properly if you look at the one I linked it has a 5 year warranty what does the psu in the prebuilt unit have?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The only thing that they didn't have at the http://www.shg.dk/ site was the video card, everything else they do. 

E8500 1179 

EP45-UD3 965 

Centurion 5 599 

Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5 G 375 

Asus EAH4850/HDTI/512MB 1125 

Seagate 500GB 7200.11 399 

Corsair 650TXEU 709 

Total 5351

divided by 5.3 $1009USD

edit - Unfortunately, with the site layout, putting in links was a no go.


----------



## UberGimp (Jan 1, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> The only thing that they didn't have at the http://www.shg.dk/ site was the video card, everything else they do.
> 
> E8500 1179
> 
> ...


Would that work better than http://www.mm-vision.dk/produkter/vi...&type=pcsystem

even with upgraded cpu?



wrench97 said:


> There are $25 650w psu's and $120 650w psu's if they are not giving a brand like Corsair or Thermaltake Tough Power. or PC Power & Cooling as examples of a few then they are using a cheaper generic unit it's all in how they are rated the cheaper ones are rated 650w peak at 25 degrees c where the better ones are rated 650w continuous (peak is around 740w) at 40-50c, Your power supply will never run at 25c unless you keep in the refrigerator as the temps go up the power output drops so at operating temp you end up with 550w and as a psu ages the power level drops(capacitor aging) so with a generic unit your good for a year or two and it will not supply enough power to run the pc properly if you look at the one I linked it has a 5 year warranty what does the psu in the prebuilt unit have?


2 years warranty.
But i am able to upgrade to Corsair Silent 80+ for 350 kr.?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This outfit seems to like to mention generic terms with out being specific Corsair Silent 80+ is not a model it is a description of several Corsair supplies some of which will power the card fine others are on the small side. When I propose a build to a client I give him a list with The Brand, Model, Part Number, Cost and Warranty terms for each Item along with alternatives he can upgrade or down grade to I just don't like nondescriptive descriptions, makes me wonder.


----------



## UberGimp (Jan 1, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> This outfit seems to like to mention generic terms with out being specific Corsair Silent 80+ is not a model it is a description of several Corsair supplies some of which will power the card fine others are on the small side. When I propose a build to a client I give him a list with The Brand, Model, Part Number, Cost and Warranty terms for each Item along with alternatives he can upgrade or down grade to I just don't like nondescriptive descriptions, makes me wonder.


Well. I can ask my friend to ask his cousin (working there).
Then i'll report back.

What about grimx133's build?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That's wrench's build, just showing that the parts (almost all) are available from one of the stores that you linked to, and the pricing. Only exact item not available was the video card.


----------



## UberGimp (Jan 1, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> That's wrench's build, just showing that the parts (almost all) are available from one of the stores that you linked to, and the pricing. Only exact item not available was the video card.


Oh. sorry about the messup then.
Thanks for your work. It looks alot cheaper than i would have thought


----------



## UberGimp (Jan 1, 2009)

How does this look?
Cons & Pros?
Compared to wrench97's build?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The WD Green Hard drives are slow they are made to conserve energy and make less noise.
The Q6600 is slower then a E8400 (Slower FSB and Slower clock speed, HP Puts them in bargain priced media center pc's with onboard graphics)
The 550w psu will not be enough to power a HD4870 properly.
And you have half the ram


----------



## UberGimp (Jan 1, 2009)

Would this be an improvement?










Or would you still prefer your own build? (which was cheaper)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your real close here the EP35 DS3L is older but a great board, I don't have a problem using them today when I can find them. The E8500 is better then the E8400 the 750tx is great PSU. 
The only thing thing that is less is the Ram but if need you can pop 2 more in any time.


----------

